# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Harper's Island

## Lennie

Anybody going to watch this? its starting on Sunday on BBC3 at 9pm

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00mp3vd

Most ppl in the US liked it, its just a 13 episodes show  B) 

Looking forward to seeing Katie Cassidy and Chris Gorham in it

----------

